

Twitter finally reveals how it plans to make some money - jknupp
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9137768/Report_Twitter_to_release_revenue_generating_feature_in_Q4?taxonomyId=1

======
nuweborder
Seriously? It took an entire year to figure out how Twitter can generate
revenue? And what they come up with is an Analytics Dashboard? Get out of here
with that. If that's all they were going to do, they could have just copied
TweetDeck or TweetCaster a long time ago. Or derived the idea even further
back by learning from Google has done with Google Analytics. I thought they
were going to really be coming up with something creative and new. Not so much
I guess.

